# Spec V Rim Look-a-Like Thread



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok for the last couple of years i have searched and looked for a rim that is close to what the spec V rim looks like.. i LOVE the look of the spec V 5 star and would get it.. only problem is i have a B14 not a B15.... SE-L 
i know that the lug spacing is different and the b13/14's have a different one of their own.. then i thought.. well.. why not get spacers that convert from the what ever my lug nut spacing is to what ever the b15 is.. (im sure it will be mentioned later in this thread) 
well.. here is what i came up with so far.. and maybe you guys can help me out and help me find the BEST immitation of the spec V 17" rim....

here is the Katana inspire rim.. not sure how much these rims weigh in at either.. 









there is also the Focal F5's i beleive is the rim.. those kinda resemble the spec V rim.. but.. it has slanted holes in it.. ill see if i can find the pic of it.. 

there are many other rims that are 5 stars.. but the shape im lookin for.. is instead of most 5 stars that have the bigger end towards the lug nuts.. and then gets smaller towards the lip.. the spec V as you all know has the larger end of the star towards the lip and gets smaller and curves inward a little bit near the lug nuts..
so any ideas.... ????
Travis


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

mille miglia make a good Spec V look alike rim, I'll find a pic in a minute.

*edit* here ya go


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah that was another that i noticed.. and that was the closest i think.. but i dont think they made a bolt pattern to fit the b14 did they? Travis


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i believe we have 4x100 for the B14's
look for that size, when browsing rims


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

they are 4x100, I dunno what offset, but they are probably expensive anyway.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

so did we just give up? lol i havnt.. i still want to find the best lookin, fitting rims.. Thanks so far.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

so do they make spacers that fit our fitment.. and if so.. do they make them so that they would go from our 4 lug .. to a different size lug fitment? Travis


----------

